
Dismaland – Bemusement Park - moklick
http://dismaland.co.uk/
======
sctb
Previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10093074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10093074)

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
It should be noted (a lot of people have missed this) that not all the works
there are from Banksy himself but rather a large range of artists.

    
    
        nearly 60 artists including Banksy are exhibiting work
    

[http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2015/aug/21/banksy-d...](http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2015/aug/21/banksy-
dismaland-graffiti-art-market-capitalism-creativity)

~~~
hiou
The piece on the events page[1] is Josh Keyes[2]. Another artist that hasn't
done anything new in years. It makes me chuckle when artists that claim to be
so anti-corporate practice exactly the same techniques of brand management to
inflate their bank accounts.

[1] [http://dismaland.co.uk/events/](http://dismaland.co.uk/events/) [2]
[http://www.joshkeyes.net/](http://www.joshkeyes.net/)

PS. I'm not calling them out on hypocrisy, but instead on spending the latter
2/3rds of their careers cashing in as opposed to taking a risk and pushing
their work forward.

EDIT: I do not recall much of Josh Keyes' work being anti-corporate in case
the wording above appears to sound like I'm saying that. With him is just the
typical unoriginal sameness over the last 10 years.

------
spodek
Not that I know many artists, but Banksy shows over and over that he's the
best living artist.

His work is funny, poignant, expressive, imaginative, and shows up in the most
incredible places, from Gaza to a big installation a couple blocks from my
home once.

Sometimes I see articles on ads, privacy, debates between public and private
use of spaces, surveillance, and such, and, as fond as I am of clear, precise
language, I find Banksy's artistic statements are more clear and meaningful
that what I read in mainstream media.

------
ChazDazzle
"Banksy's now ubiquitous anti-consumerist and anti-authoritarian tropes are
fully exhausted in this most recent packaging and Dismaland is, quite
literally, art about nothing. Consumerism is bad, Disney is evil, advertising
is dishonest — we got it."

[http://www.businessinsider.com/banksys-dismaland-is-bad-
and-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/banksys-dismaland-is-bad-and-
boring-2015-8#ixzz3jpTFmyxr)

He's getting mocked pretty bad on Tumblr too, which is notable considering how
popular pictures of his work have been on there in the past.

~~~
madaxe_again
Well of course BI are mocking it - their audience is the target of his ire.

~~~
tim333
The author's "his overwrought images continue to be rooted in the same,
familiar liberal values that people are all too eager to agree with" kind of
implies he's going to be anti anything a bit lefty.

------
sambeau
The small print made me laugh

    
    
      The following are strictly prohibited in the Park – spray
      paint, marker pens, knives and legal representatives of the
      Walt Disney Corporation.
    

(although there is an argument of hypocrisy against their ban on spray paint)

~~~
kalleboo
Reminds me of this old yarn

If you are affiliated with any government, anti-piracy group or any other
related group, or were formally a worker of one you CANNOT enter this Hotline
server, and cannot access any of its files. If you enter this server you are
not agreeing to these terms and you are violating code 431.322.12 of the
Internet Privacy Act signed by Bill Clinton in 1995 and that means that you
CANNOT threaten our ISP(s) or any person(s) or company storing these files,
and cannot prosecute any person(s) affiliated with this page which includes
family, friends or individuals who run or enter this server.

~~~
rangibaby
The goatse.cx lawyer has informed us that we need a warning! So.. if you are
under the age of 18 or find this photograph offensive, please don't look at
it. Thank you!

~~~
catshirt
"[the] goatse.cx lawyer"

what a title...

------
LeonigMig
I went yesterday.. here's my Tweet review:

[https://twitter.com/jgumbley/status/635895637503025152](https://twitter.com/jgumbley/status/635895637503025152)

Recommend, especially for the Gallery.

My favourite part was most people there were "normal" people and absolutely
loved it. I've been to i.e. Damian Hurst / White Cube / Rothko etc. etc.
London poseurs everywhere.

Art that connects.

~~~
badart
>My favourite part was most people there were "normal" people and absolutely
loved it.

Why wouldn't they? In your tweet you praise the project as "inclusive" but
that is exactly how I would condemn it. Banksy seem to me to be an artist who
through iteration has arrived at a near-perfect way of packaging
1960s-inspired rebellion for the summer blockbuster audience. The average
summer blockbuster makes you feel exhilarated while you watch it but doesn't
have a serious takeaway. For Banksy "exhilarated" is replaced with "clever"
and "righteous" but the end result is the equally empty.

There is a wide gap between the poles that are poseur-inviting nihilism of
Hurst and Banksy's Upworthy-like quality. I think good art should not stand
too close to either of them.

~~~
LeonigMig
By the way there is a whole tent full of Hurst's work at Dismaland.

Perhaps see it for yourself, if you can.

------
roymurdock
_Kids Enclosure

Strictly for the little ones – an area that combines soft play and loan shop._

This is fantastic. I wish I were in the UK for its 5 week run.

------
estefan
Ticket sales are now available again:
[http://dismaland.seetickets.com/tour/dismaland](http://dismaland.seetickets.com/tour/dismaland)

------
lighthawk
I'd be there for the music and maybe to see the art if I lived in the area.

Suggest providing good beer, wine, mixed drinks, and food trucks or similar
food merchants along with some affordable art and t-shirts, since it is an art
festival of sorts.

The logo, similarity of the name, and Cinderella's castle spell trouble with
Disney folks. It'd be one thing if it were local, but since it got press,
that's just asking for it.

Economist article: [http://www.economist.com/blogs/prospero/2015/08/anti-
establi...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/prospero/2015/08/anti-
establishment-art)

CNN style article with video of the inside:
[http://edition.cnn.com/2015/08/20/arts/banksy-dismaland-
art-...](http://edition.cnn.com/2015/08/20/arts/banksy-dismaland-art-
exhibition/index.html)

Many more photos tweeted with #Dismaland here:
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/Dismaland?src=hash](https://twitter.com/hashtag/Dismaland?src=hash)

The castle there looks amazing, and so does some of the other art.

Good luck!

~~~
pointmissed1
> Suggest providing good beer, wine, mixed drinks, and food trucks or similar
> food merchants

I think you are missing the point.

~~~
lighthawk
Allow people to BYOB then? You should have alcohol available at an event like
this, if you can. And, if you have alcohol, there must be food.

~~~
therealidiot
Why must everything these days be about consuming alcohol?

~~~
revscat
These days? The hell you on about? As far as we can tell the order of human
inventions went: fire, wheel, beer. Humanity consumes far _less_ alcohol today
than in the past.

------
br3w5
Looks like a good exhibition - I'd go if I could get over to Weston-Super-Mare
easily...I never liked the big hype around Banksy but did like seeing his work
when it appeared. And there are other really good artists there too (ones I
prefer to Banksy).

PS. Mike Nudelman clearly doesn't get it

------
retube
webhosting dismal too, takes about 2 minutes to load. Hopefully deliberate!

~~~
joosters
The initial online ticket booking was (apparently) deliberately broken for the
first few days...

------
oldmanjay
how much does one have to pay banksy to hear the anti-corporate message?

~~~
pidg
£3

------
vixen99
Seems a lot of effort for very little in the way of amusement or indeed much
else.

~~~
iNate2000
"Bemusement"

